# MISC | Railway sections with multiple parallel tracks



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Like 1/2 of the Northeast Corridor Between DC and NYC is 4 tracks. Outer lanes for commuter, inner lanes for Amtrak, and the Acela.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
I checked on google map.
Between Philadelphia and NYC the whole stretch got 4 tracks. Quite impressive

In Europe you may find such similarities in UK railways while many other countries, instead of 'doubling' the tracks, built separate parallel routes for different services.
Often because one is HS which needs wider radium curves


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Like the Pennsylvania Main Line is 4 tracks. Outer lanes for freight, inner lanes for passengers. This is the best configuration for mainline railroad.










Source: http://www.daylightsales.com/index.php/cPath/1_55/osCsid/070f8f64fdf844375f1dfbe0cf981dca


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> ^^
> I checked on google map.
> Between Philadelphia and NYC the whole stretch got 4 tracks. Quite impressive
> 
> ...



In Belgium they have such structures. Like 25/27 between Antwerp and Brussels. I always forget which one is the newer one. But also: between Ghent and Brussels is a historic one, with almost one straight line between these two cities, however, it is sometimes suggested this could rather have been HSR if it weren't for the low 160kph maximum speed.


What is a new piece of 4-tracked railways in this world is the one between Manggarai and Bekasi around Jakarta in Indonesia. This is also meant to bring a strict segregation between inter-city and commuter trains. The latter ones will be able to have a more frequent but also with an hourly pattern (or say something like 5-10 minutes). However, it is dependent on the developments around Manggarai station which is upgraded heavily in order to be able to handle all sorts of traffic. This is better than the old situation as all other stations did not have the room to create transfers (so it always was inconvenient to use commuter trains when also using inter-city ones, actually one had to walk to another station. This may be solved in two years time).


----------



## lsg97 (Jan 3, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken the entire 50 kilometers between Augsburg and Munich-Pasing are at least 4-tracked.

After that the right-of-way widens to 8-10 tracks in active service for another 5.5 kilometers until the intersection with the southbound rail line between Donnersbergerbrücke and Hirschgarten S-Bahn stops.

The final stretch of the approach between Donnersbergerbrücke and Munich Hauptbahnhof carries 22 active-duty tracks over a distance of 1.5km where they finally split up into the 34 platform tracks of Munich Hauptbahnhof.

So we might have a winner.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

6 parallel tracks, and 1200 trains per day, in the 3 km tunnel between Brussels North and Brussels South. A city of the size of Boston, more or less (which I mention because it once also had a project to link North and South stations with a rail link in tunnel but it never materialized)


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

Here in portugal we get 8/11 between Campanha and Contumil stations in Porto city.














































Campanha station as 18 tracks (15 platforms)


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

A lot of junctions have many tracks for few km. How about main lines? Which has longest section with 6 or more tracks?


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

^^ depending on the definition of course, but Amsterdam Sloterdijk-Muiderpoort is the only one in the Netherlands, and Schaarbeek-Brussels South

In Paris there is a stretch from Gare de l'Est to Noisy-le-Sec
London Paddington-North Acton and Waterloo-Clapham Junction of course

Exact distances can be found for most of these, the part in Amsterdam is 5.8km


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

London Euston to Watford is around 30km of 6 tracks, one pair is exclusively for local services but is sometimes used for diversions from the main lines


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

There are now 6 parallel tracks between Brussels Midi and (shy off) Mechelen. Not all following the same right of way. It will expand further north with the completion of the Mechelen Bypass projet.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*THE NEW YORK TUNNEL EXTENSION OF THE PENNSYLVANIA RAILROAD.
THE EAST RIVER DIVISION.
By Alfred Noble, Past-President, Am. Soc. C. E.

PLATE XIII.—Plan and Profile. East River Tunnels*










*PLATE XIV.—Map and Profile, Cross-Town Tunnels*










*PLATE XV.—Plan and Profile of Lines A and B, and Sunnyside Yards*












https://www.gutenberg.org/files/18065/18065-h/18065-h.htm



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/429812358167149111/

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and New Jersey*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KUALA LUMPUR 
@ Bangsar Station


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IPOH, MALAYSIA
@ Ipoh Railway Station











https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3139/3051802647_c6c04087ab_b.jpg


----------



## portopia (Jul 28, 2015)

Tokyo:
10 parallel tracks with through service for around 10km between Shinagawa and Kanda. 12 tracks between Ueno and Nippori (only 2 km).
In both cases not counting tracks for deposit access and shuttling, but some tracks are physically separated in some parts, belonging to different lines that never meet.

Kansai:
120km of quadruple track between Nishi-Akashi and Kusatsu, becoming 6 and 8 tracks in some areas (including these 4 double tracked parallel bridges).









Other than that, many short stretches of 6 or 8 tracks or elevated/underground quadruple tracks in Nagoya, Osaka, and Tokyo.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*THE NEW YORK TUNNEL EXTENSION OF THE PENNSYLVANIA RAILROAD.
By Charles W. Raymond, M. Am. Soc. C. E.

Fig. 1. (Full page image)
MAP OF THE PENNSYLVANIA R. R. CO'S NEW YORK TUNNEL EXTENSION AND CONNECTIONS.*











*Plate I.—Pennsylvania Tunnel and Terminal Railroad
Map and Profile
Bergen Hill Tunnel, New Jersey to Long Island Shaft, Borough of Queens*










*Plate II.—Pennsylvania Tunnel and Terminal Railroad
Map and Profile
Harrison Yard to Bergen Hill Tunnel
Meadow Division July 30 1909*










*Plate III.—P. T. & T. R. R.
East River Division
Sunnyside Yard*












The Project Gutenberg eBook of The New York Tunnel Extension of the Pennsylvania Railroad, by Charles W. Raymond



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Up until a 100 years ago New York City was literally divided in two halves by an enormous trench in which the main railway lines ran, from North to South to reach Grand Central Depot.

Then, some 100 years ago, work began in order to move from this situation:



















To something more likeable, like this:












Grand Central Terminal: A Study in Beauty and Meaning



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Map and Profile of East River Bridge Division, New York Connecting R.R.*















Hell Gate Bridge (New York Connecting Railroad Bridge) - HistoricBridges.org


Historic Arch Bridge in New York The Bronx, New York and Queens, New York and Manhattan, New York. This iconic bridge had the longest arch span in the world when built, but its approach spans are also very noteworthy.




historicbridges.org





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*East River Bridge Division, New York Connecting R.R.*

The view is amazing when taking train up the curve to Hell Gate Arch Bridge into New York City.


















An airplane view of two East River bridges


The Hell Gate and Triborough Bridges—spanking-new and gleaming in this technical postcard—connect Astoria to Ward’s and Randall’s Islands. The islands are two separate entities here, bu…




ephemeralnewyork.wordpress.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*"The Horseshoe Curve." Artwork by Grif Teller, featured in the Pennsylvania Railroad's 1952 annual calendar.*










*A pair of Penn Central's big six-axle Centuries, working as helpers, are eastbound and down through Horseshoe Curve on September 13, 1970. Note the crowd standing around Pennsylvania 4-6-2 #1361 (K-4) which for many years sat on display at the line-side park. They are awaiting Nickel Plate Road 2-8-4 #759 which was pulling an excursion that day. Roger Puta photo.*










*Recently repainted Conrail SD40 #6351 (built as Pennsy #6098) grinds upgrade with westbound vans on the famous Horseshoe Curve. Note that at the date of this photo all four tracks were still in service. Warren Calloway photo.*










*An A-B-A set of Pennsylvania F7's pass beneath the signal bridge as they climb the grade just west of Kittanning Point, Pennsylvania, circa 1960's. Horseshoe Curve awaits just ahead. The structures seen protruding from the A units' roof-lines was Pennsy's unique "Trainphone" system, used in the days prior to modern wireless radio.*










*Penn Central SD40 #6053 runs light over Horseshoe Curve as it passes an eastbound freight descending the grade on September 13, 1970. Roger Puta photo.*










*A Penn Central SD40 and SD45 shove from the rear of a westbound freight climbing Horseshoe Curve on February 23, 1969. Roger Puta photo.*










*Penn Central's train #54, the eastbound "Pennsylvania Limited," drifts downgrade through Horseshoe Curve on a snowy and overcast February 23, 1969. Roger Puta photo.*


















PRR's Horseshoe Curve (PA)


Pennsylvania Railroad's Horseshoe Curve is likely the most famous railroad engineering feat ever accomplished.




www.american-rails.com





*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from Pennsylvania and New York*


----------

